# One small step for mankind, a giant leap for me!



## JohnGo

Beste mede wussies,

Ik heb al de geneugten ondervonden van een degelijke horloge rond de pols te voelen, mijn lievelingsband tot nu toe is de standaard jubilee van seiko, die de meeste horlogeliefhebbers regelrechte bagger vinden. 
In het begin vond ik de rubber straps wel leuk, maar met 16.5 cm heb ik nogal een smalle pols zodat er altijd een groot stuk uitsteekt van het uiteinde dat blijft hangen in in mijn hemdsmouwen waardoor ik een knoop moet losdoen om mijn horloge te kunnen aflezen... Een probleem dat ik niet ondervind met de jubilee. 
Ik heb met wat nadenken en inlezen hier op Wus een beetje beslist dat mijn hoofdrichting georiënteerd word op Divers, Seiko en Automatics, zonder oogkleppen op te zetten voor andere interesses in horlogeland. Zo kunnen die ST-5 forumwatches me ook wel charmeren bijvoorbeeld. En de oranje Doxa's, maar die zijn helaas nog buiten mijn bereik kwa kostprijs.










Ik ben al lang een fan van de SKX011J, de minder populaire neef van de SKX-familie, die met de oranje achtergrond en goudomrade wijzers en gradaties in de bezel. Ik ga deze standaard met de rubber strap binnenkrijgen maar de bedoeling is om een klasse hoger te gaan door een bracelet upgrade. Na wat inlezen op WUS de William Jean Super Oyster II met solid end links besteld met 20mm clasp. De bedoeling is dat we deze er zelf gaan proberen op te zetten zonder beschadigingen. Ik heb al iets gelezen ivm flosdraad om de spring bars eruit te krijgen zonder beschadigingen, suggesties welkom. Als het me niet lukt ga ik naar m'n plaatselijke juwelier-horlogemaker.

Grtz,

John


----------



## Bidle

Ziet er goed uit en wellicht komt die Doxa nog een keer.

Je kunt denk ik zelf prima het bandje vervangen. Als je het voor de eerste keer doet, kun je altijd even de lugs afplakken om beschadigingen te voorkomen. Koop wel gelijk een goede tool,... is wellicht even iets duurder, maar je gaat vast nog veel banden verwisselen!!


----------



## JohnGo

Bidle said:


> Ziet er goed uit en wellicht komt die Doxa nog een keer.
> 
> Je kunt denk ik zelf prima het bandje vervangen. Als je het voor de eerste keer doet, kun je altijd even de lugs afplakken om beschadigingen te voorkomen. Koop wel gelijk een goede tool,... is wellicht even iets duurder, maar je gaat vast nog veel banden verwisselen!!


Thnx voor de tip! Kan je mij een goede en betaalbare toolset aanbevelen voor de beginner Bidle? Ik heb geen aspiraties om horlogemaker te worden, maar het zou wel zo leuk zijn om de simpele dingen zoals bandjes vervangen en aanpassen, cases openen om batterijen te vervangen en dergelijke zelf zouden gedaan (kunnen) worden...


----------



## Bidle

John Govaert said:


> Thnx voor de tip! Kan je mij een goede en betaalbare toolset aanbevelen voor de beginner Bidle? Ik heb geen aspiraties om horlogemaker te worden, maar het zou wel zo leuk zijn om de simpele dingen zoals bandjes vervangen en aanpassen, cases openen om batterijen te vervangen en dergelijke zelf zouden gedaan (kunnen) worden...


Ik zou iig een vorkje van Bergeon (6767) kopen met beide opzetstukjes S en F of eerst enkel de F. Daarbij een luchtballetje waarmee je de meeste geschroefde deksels kan openen. Heb zelf de 'rubberen stift' van Bergeon en vind die fijner, maar is ook gelijk weer duurder. Balletje en tool zijn beide op Ebay te vinden.
Verder een goede schroevendraaiers, daar kun je het net zo gek maken als je zelf wil. Zolang je de echt goedkope maar mijd. ;-)


----------



## JohnGo

Bidle said:


> Ik zou iig een vorkje van Bergeon (6767) kopen met beide opzetstukjes S en F of eerst enkel de F. Daarbij een luchtballetje waarmee je de meeste geschroefde deksels kan openen. Heb zelf de 'rubberen stift' van Bergeon en vind die fijner, maar is ook gelijk weer duurder. Balletje en tool zijn beide op Ebay te vinden.
> Verder een goede schroevendraaiers, daar kun je het net zo gek maken als je zelf wil. Zolang je de echt goedkope maar mijd. ;-)


Bidle, voor wat betreft de rubberen stift, bedoel je dan de Bergeon 2533 kastopener?
Ik heb een setje schroevendraaiers liggen thuis, kleinste platte kop is 1.5mm










Volstaat dit om mee te beginnen of zijn die hele fijne ook een must?

Dit vorkje zat bij m'n Rodania, maar ga zo'n Bergeon aanschaffen, voor de prijs moet je het niet laten... Voor wat is opzetstukje S nuttig?










Welke vergroting loepje zouden jullie aanschaffen, enkel om horloges in detail te kunnen inspecteren/bekijken, ik ga niet aan de mechaniek werken...?

Wederom veel vragen, dus kga even stoppen met zagen b-)

Grtz to all!

John


----------



## JohnGo

Daarnet koerier aan de deur, de SKX011 is binnen |> Ik was al aan het nagelbijten want heb straks de late shift maar gelukkig zijn die koerierdiensten razendsnel, ongelooflijk, hieronder vind je de tracking van mijn Seiko, ik had het horloge de 11de besteld:

February 12, 2014 
16:20
Singapore - Singapore Shipment picked up 
February 12, 2014 
17:53
Singapore - Singapore Processed at Singapore - Singapore 
February 12, 2014 
22:15
Singapore - Singapore Processed at Singapore - Singapore 
February 13, 2014 
07:24
Singapore - Singapore Departed from DHL facility in Singapore - Singapore 
February 13, 2014 
18:16
Leipzig - Germany Arrived at DHL facility in Leipzig - Germany 
February 13, 2014 
23:13
Leipzig - Germany Processed at Leipzig - Germany 
February 14, 2014 
02:16
Leipzig - Germany Departed from DHL facility in Leipzig - Germany 
February 14, 2014 
02:26
Brussels - Belgium Clearance processing complete at Brussels - Belgium 
February 14, 2014 
03:59
Brussels - Belgium Arrived at DHL facility in Brussels - Belgium 
February 14, 2014 
05:00
Brussels - Belgium Processed at Brussels - Belgium 
February 14, 2014 
05:59
Brussels - Belgium Departed from DHL facility in Brussels - Belgium 
February 14, 2014 
06:47
Brussels - Belgium Arrived at DHL facility 
February 14, 2014 
08:52
Brussels - Belgium With delivery courier 
February 14, 2014 
11:13
Brugge - Belgium Shipment delivered

Een snel kiekje :-d










Nu nog de Wjean armband, wat tooltjes aankopen en we kunnen aan de slag...
Iemand ervaring met de horloge schroevedraaiertjes van Beco? Deze zijn goedkoper dan de Bergeon's maar als het rommel is ga ik liever voor een paar Bergeon's in de maten die ik echt kan gebruiken of nuttig zijn voor hetgeen ik wil doen...

John


----------



## MHe225

_Tuut, tuut, dat is snel ..... Het lijkt Overtoom wel_ - nu heb ik mijzelf goed gedateerd, toch?

Het flauwe grapje neemt niet weg dat deze razendsnel binnengekomen is (en langs de douane geglipt). Gefeliciteerd en veel plezier.
Kan je niet raden m.b.t. de schroevendraaiertjes - ik zelf heb alleen (positieve) ervaring met de Bergeons.

Ron


----------



## Bidle

John Govaert said:


> Bidle, voor wat betreft de rubberen stift, bedoel je dan de Bergeon 2533 kastopener?
> 
> Grtz to all!
> 
> John


Yep, die bedoel ik. Kon er niet zo snel op komen. Heb ook een bal en diverse andere openers, maar de Bergeon 'stift' gebruik ik het meest. Hij heeft veel meer grip als een bal en is erg handzaam. Kortom een echte aanrader.


----------



## JohnGo

Hallo iedereen,

Kleine tussenstand van de zaken, ik wacht nog steeds op de Wjean Super Oyster, ook geen tracking code ontvangen, maar gezien zijn reputatie maak ik me nog geen zorgen, dit komt wel goed. 
Verder had ik deze week wat last van Navitimer Cosmonaut-gekte en me doodgekwijld op deze Breitling  Maar aangezien de financiën zo'n aankopen voorlopig niet mogelijk maken heb ik me nog net kunnen inhouden om de Parnis homage te kopen, daar deze Quartz is. Ik zou dan eerder voor de Parnis Portugieser IWC-kloon gaan met de witte dial en blauwe wijzers, die is wel automatic. Daarna heeft de Seagull 1963 Chronograph één en ander bij me losgemaakt, schitterend horloge me dunkt, en nog min of meer betaalbaar ook.

Ik krijg de klokjes niet meer uit mijn hoofd! Het virus slaat zwaar toe.

Wordt vervolgd...

John


----------



## JohnGo

*Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Hallo iedereen,

De William Jean Oyster is gisteren toegekomen, vergezeld van 4 springbars |> Deze had al moeten gemonteerd zijn bij wijze van spreken maar dit zal nog even moeten wachten.

Ik heb maandagavond een arbeidsongeval gehad en ben van een tweetal meter hoogte volledig op mijn linkerzijde van een brug op een betonnen kaai gesmakt. Gelukkig ben ik nèt niet in 't water beland want er was net een schip aan het binnenvaren. Ikzelf heb er een 7-tal hechtingen, gekneusde ribben, een leuke collectie blauwe en rode plekken en een momenteel onbruikbare linkerarm, -pols en -hand aan overgehouden. De SKX011 hing rond mijn linkerpols en heeft, met enkel een fleecetrui ertussen, als eerste impact gemaakt met de beton waar ik nadien met heel mijn linkerzijde opgevallen ben. Getuige hiervan mijn onderarm boven mijn pols die nog steeds dubbeldik staat, maar het horloge werkt mooi door. Ik heb 'r nu vandaag per ongeluk ook van zo'n 80 cm hoog op de stenen vloer laten vallen door dat gesukkel met mijn linkerarm.

Ik ga nog niet te luid van de toren roepen maar dit klokje kan één en ander hebben blijkbaar, ik denk dat ze nog over meer levens beschikt dan mezelf :-x

Grtz


----------



## RonaldVC

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

De titel doet vermoeden dat je een Speedy had aangeschaft.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Ai, beterschap gewenst!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## boeing767

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Vervelend om te lezen, beterschap !

Ik snap dat je hoofd er niet helemaal naar staat, maar ik zou serieus overwegen om de Parnis IWC hommega te kopen, hij bevalt mij prima (op het harde geluid van de rotor uitgezonderd). Hij doet het na 2 jaar nog prima :-!


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Beterschap gewenst. Je hebt inderdaad veel geluk gehad.

Hopelijk blijft je horoge goed werken. Ik heb het ook al voorgehad dat ik er 1 liet vallen en die was daar niet zo gelukkig mee. Begon soms eens te haperen en stil te staan. De rotor is zo ontworpen dat die de meest schokken opvangt maar soms raakt de rotor zelf beschadigd of rollementjes van de opwindbrug (het laatste was bij mij het geval) waardoor de rotor gaat slepen en niet voldoende opwind.

Als je de doxa leuk vind kun je tot je er 1 aanschaft al de optie gebruiken van een custon seiko soxa.

Fototje van mijn 6309 soxa


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*



JohnGo said:


> .... Ik heb maandagavond een arbeidsongeval gehad en ben van een tweetal meter hoogte volledig op mijn linkerzijde van een brug op een betonnen kaai gesmakt ....


:rodekaart

Dat doe je niet goed, John (maar dat wist je al). Hopelijk geen blijvende schade en knap je snel weer op. Ik vind het geruststellend dat jij zelf in staat bent kond te doen van deze misstap ..... dit had veel erger kunnen zijn.

Beterschap,
Ron


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Eerste automatic voor mijn vriendin, Orient DM003V uit de Happy Stream collection*

Yo wussies,

Eerst en vooral iedereen bedankt voor de beterschapswensen. Het gaat al iets beter met mij, morgen de hechtingen uit mijn hoofd laten halen en nog wat bijkomend onderzoek naar de pols en arm die nog niet helemaal mee wil.

Met de verplichte rust indachtig, heeft een mens nogal wat tijd om het internet af te struinen en zo ben ik op een leuk horloge gestoten voor mijn wederhelft. Ze heeft me nog nooit een strobreed in de weg gelegd in al mijn passies en deelt ook wel een beetje de interesse in mechanische horloges en automatics. 
Dus tijd om dit meissie te belonen met haar eerste automatic, een Orient DM00003V met een leuke 'complicatie', elke dag verschijnt er een ander blauw vogeltje in de kooi op de wijzerplaat, met de pusher op 2 uur kan je manueel tussen de zeven verschillende vogeltjes kiezen.

Specifications

Mechanical Movement : ORIENT caliber 48Y40 Made in Japan
Self-winding movement
21 jewels
21,600/hour vibrations

Stainless steel case 
Convex crystal glass
See-through caseback
Genuine leather strap
Water resistant to 30m
Diameter 36.20mm
Thickness 12.30mm

Wat foto's:




























Ik ben benieuwd naar Orient, want er zijn wel enkele andere (heren)modellen van hen die me ook wel kunnen bekoren ;-)

Grtz,

John


----------



## T_I

*Re: Eerste automatic voor mijn vriendin, Orient DM003V uit de Happy Stream collection*



JohnGo said:


> Yo wussies,
> 
> Eerst en vooral iedereen bedankt voor de beterschapswensen. Het gaat al iets beter met mij, morgen de hechtingen uit mijn hoofd laten halen en nog wat bijkomend onderzoek naar de pols en arm die nog niet helemaal mee wil.
> 
> Met de verplichte rust indachtig, heeft een mens nogal wat tijd om het internet af te struinen en zo ben ik op een leuk horloge gestoten voor mijn wederhelft. Ze heeft me nog nooit een strobreed in de weg gelegd in al mijn passies en deelt ook wel een beetje de interesse in mechanische horloges en automatics.
> Dus tijd om dit meissie te belonen met haar eerste automatic, een Orient DM003V met een leuke 'complicatie', elke dag verschijnt er een ander blauw vogeltje in de kooi op de wijzerplaat, met de pusher op 2 uur kan je manueel tussen de zeven verschillende vogeltjes kiezen.


Grandioos, ik hoor meteen hier naast me op de bank 'kosda?'. M'n vrouw heeft een swatch alten schieten omdat ze niet kon beslissen en achteraf maar goed ook. Het was een quartz horloge en ook zij verdraagt een stoombron om d'r pols slecht.

BTW het is de DM00003V. (al bij Orient zelf gevonden, echter zonder prijs  )


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Eerste automatic voor mijn vriendin, Orient DM003V uit de Happy Stream collection*

Hallo iedereen,

Mijn wederhelft is heel tevreden over haar Oriënt automatic, kwa afwerking en het kaliber loopt betrekkelijk 'spot on' met 40 uur gangreserve, ze moet alleen wat wennen aan de grotere diameter van 36mm.

Ik ben stilletjes aan weer wat handiger geworden na mijn val en ik heb van de gelegenheid gebruik gemaakt om de WJean Oyster band op mijn Seiko SKX011 te zetten. De grootste uitdaging was om uiteindelijk de springbar en de rvs eindstukken zonder krassen maken en uitschieten met mijn Rodania springbar tooltje, vingernagels en een kleine platte schroevendraaier gemonteerd te krijgen, wat me goed gelukt is, maar het heeft wel wat tijd gevergd. Dan nog enkele schakels verwijderd uit de band, wat heel vlot ging doordat het geschroefde links zijn.
Ik ben zeer tevreden over deze opwaardering van het horloge, de button clasp sluiting is een mooie extra. Ik heb gekozen voor een niet-toelopende band naar de sluiting toe, je kan deze ook krijgen met toelopende band en 20mm-sluiting.

Enkele foto's van het eindresultaat :-!





































Grtz


----------



## JohnGo

*Binnen 3 maandjes veertig, maar welk horloge?*

Yo Wussies,

De laatste maanden veel gelezen en rondgekeken op het WWW in hetgeen ik interesse heb. Ik heb voor mijn eigen uitgemaakt dat het deze keer geen divers watch moet zijn...
Maar wat moet het dan worden?

De Seiko Premier SRG Direct Drive:










Mooi horloge, intelligente Kinetic Direct Drive-techniek aan boord, power reserve meter, maar helaas een tikkende secondenwijzer...

De Seiko Alpinist:










Sublieme finish, gegraveerde kroon, 6R15 kaliber (auto, handw & hack), saffier... maar weer een Seiko kopen?

Dan een tijdje gekeken naar een paar Tissots, onder andere de PRS Heritage auto met zijn heerlijke retro begin 70's-design:










Heel mooi met die speciale rvs armband, maar schijnt niet zo lekker rond de arm te liggen deze armband, en als je die erafhaalt is het, tja, met alle respect een 'gewoon' horloge met retrodesign. Ook de horrorverhalen rond lange wachttijden bij herstelling onder garantie lijken me niet zo leuk.

Daarna resoluut de boeg omgegooid, en beginnen uitkijken naar een leuk' tweedehandsje' , zodoende bij de Navitimers, Speedmasters en Enicar Sherpa's uitgekomen...
Intussen heb ik 'helaas' een nieuw huis gekocht en is het huidige nog niet verkocht, dus moeten we voorlopig niet al te gek gaan doen :think:
Zodoende hebben we de benchmarks weer helemaal omgegooid...

Max 1000,- €, nieuw met garantie, chrono met pedigree-kaliber, casual-sporty, retrodesign...

Zodoende ben ik uitgekomen bij de Steinhart Racetimer Blau / Braun. Ik ben er nog niet helemaal uit welke ik nu de mooiste van de twee vindt...



















Met de titanium kast, Eta Valjoux 7750 elaboré en het saffier zitten we al heel snor voor deze prijs en over de afwerking en service lees ik ook alleen maar goede dingen. Het enige waar ik een beetje bang voor ben is dat het horloge met de lug to lug van 55 mm en 16mm hoogte wel 'fors' zal uitvallen op mijn pols, maar dit schijnt mee te vallen door de kastvorm.
Vrijdag een mailtje gestuurd ivm beschikbaarheid en zaterdag persoonlijk mail gekregen van Gunther Steinhart himself, das ook wel leuk zo'n behandeling dat je niet nummer 123456789 bent, aangezien horloges aanschaffen voor mij hoofdzakelijk 'emotionele' aankopen zijn. Jammer dat Steinhart op 850 km afstand is anders reed ik gewoon naar daar met mijn verjaardag!
Eventjes afwachten of deze de komende weken blijft 'plakken'...

Meningen? 
Ik hoor ze graag.

Wordt vervolgd...

Grtz

John

Ps nog en klein vraagje, slaat élaboré op de afwerkingsgraad of de nauwkeurigheid van het kaliber?


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Binnen 3 maandjes veertig, maar welk horloge?*

Die Alpinist heb ik altijd erg gaaf gevonden. Ben hem overigens nog niet in het echt tegen gekomen!

De Tissot vind ik ook erg leuk, maar zou dan eerder een mooie vintage kopen. Die zijn toch iets meer in balans. Enfin, dat was mijn mening. Succes!!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Binnen 3 maandjes veertig, maar welk horloge?*

Hey Bidle,

Ooit ga ik me nog eens aan een mooie 'echte' vintage wagen, maar mijn probleem is dat ik ze fris-nos conditie wil aankopen, en dat is natuurlijk vragen om gekke prijzen...
Dus voorlopig ga ik me toch maar aan mijn nieuwe voorwaarden houden...

Grtz


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Jeetje, dat is een behoorlijke smak. Zo te lezen ben je er al met al toch goed vanaf gekomen!! Veel beterschap en leg maar een hele zwik pijnstillers/spierontspanners aan voor morgen,.... brrr.

Het horloge kan zo te lezen echt tegen een stootje. Zo heb ik een keer een Monster van de trap laten vallen en die had ook helemaal niks. Seiko blijft een ongelofelijk prijs/kwaliteit verhouding. 
Zou dit horloge iig koesteren want zo te lezen heeft hij op een vreemde manier toch een beetje geluk gebracht. ;-)

Sterkte met het herstel!!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*



Bidle said:


> Jeetje, dat is een behoorlijke smak. Zo te lezen ben je er al met al toch goed vanaf gekomen!! Veel beterschap en leg maar een hele zwik pijnstillers/spierontspanners aan voor morgen,.... brrr.
> 
> Het horloge kan zo te lezen echt tegen een stootje. Zo heb ik een keer een Monster van de trap laten vallen en die had ook helemaal niks. Seiko blijft een ongelofelijk prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.
> Zou dit horloge iig koesteren want zo te lezen heeft hij op een vreemde manier toch een beetje geluk gebracht. ;-)
> 
> Sterkte met het herstel!!


Hi Bidle,

Na een 45-tal dagen arbeidsongeschikt, twee specialisten, 5 onderzoeken en 9 kiné-beurten gaat het al heel wat beter hoor. Vrijdag a.s. keuring door adviseur-orthopedist en normaal volgende week terug aan de slag! De Seiko SKX011J gaat uiteraard NOOIT meer weg bij mij, zo'n gebeurtenissen scheppen een band voor het leven met dit klokje.

Ik vind het leuk om van jou te horen, met je brede basis in serieuze horloges en talrijke Zwitserse referentiepunten, je niet te beroerd bent om dit van een 'nederig' merk als Seiko te zeggen, maar ze zijn inderdaad beresterk en onderhoudsvriendelijk...

Btw schitterende pic van de MG tussen de appelsientjes!

Grtz


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Wjean Oyster binnen en de SKX011 is getest!*

Had je post gemist, maar fijn dat je, waarschijnlijk, volgende week weer aan de slag kan. Zit nu bijna een week thuis met een keelontsteking en vind het maar niks.

Seiko is voor mij een top merk. Wat mij betreft ook de enige echte manufactuur, want ze maken echt alles zelf in huis. Daarbij is de kwaliteit echt erg goed!! Heb zelf altijd genoten van vijfjes en monsters. Nu al een tijd te dim dammen over een GS, maar mijn model maken ze niet. ;-) Althans er is er eentje die dicht bij komt, maar ik weet het nog niet goed. Bij sommige horloges heb ik dat en dat duurt dan ook al tig jaar. 

Die MG is mooi idd, deze staat er ook goed tussen. ;-)

Rolex Milgaus wit 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: De hobby gaat verder op een economisch verantwoord pitje...*

Yo Wussies,

Na de aankoop van ons nieuw interbellum stulpje hebben we snel onze oude woonst te koop gezet. Veel nagelbijten kwam er niet bij te pas want op de eerste bezoekdag was het al bij de eerste bezoekers prijs  Sold to the highest bidder...
Daar ik nog steeds thuis zit en mijnheer de adviseur-orthopedist van de arbeidsongevallen-verzekering me nog niet aan het werk wil zetten moeten we 'zonder premies' natuurlijk weer niet al te gek gaan doen dus kabbel ik rustig een beetje verder in m'n eigen kleine collectie. Nieuw spul komt er binnen een tweetal maand aan als ik tram 4 neem. 
Ik heb een tijdje geleden voor een habbekrats een nos seiko 7009 gekocht maar die heeft een verschrikkelijk goedkope metalen 'haartrekkersband' waar niet mee te leven valt, althans niet voor mij. Zonde dus want deze wordt amper gedragen.










Daar ik gisteren een zware kater b-) te verwerken had na een geslaagd optreden van een bandje van een vriend vrijdagavond waar het bier aan 1.4€/stuk nogal rijkelijk vloeide, was ik nog enkel in staat om wat te crashen op de sofa en wat te surfen naar... horlogebandjes. De haartrekker netjes van het horloge gescheiden en de zoektocht kon beginnen.




























Ik ben uitgekomen op een mooi cognackleurig bandje van rundsleer met croco-print van het merk Rios1931:










Lijkt dit jullie iets? De zilveren sunburst wijzerplaat en de doublé kast maken het zaakje er niet simpeler op... Ik heb ook aan zwart, bordeaux en donkergroen gedacht maar dit leek me in gedachten wel de juiste combo.

Grtz,

John


----------



## MHe225

*Re: De hobby gaat verder op een economisch verantwoord pitje...*

Grappig dat je juist hierop uitkomt, John. Toen ik begon te lezen en het commentaar op de metalen band zag, dacht ik al meteen aan juist dit bandje .... ikzelf heb er een paar en eigenlijk passen die bij erg veel horloges. Ik denk dat het een goede keus is; kijk uit naar je foto's.

Niet gedacht dat je zo lang bezig zou zijn met de nasleep van je onfortuinlijke val. Het gaat toch wel allemaal goed komen, mag ik hopen? Het is gewoon het beste om het advies van de specialisten te volgen, ook al is dat niet wat je wilt. Succes met het verdere herstel en natuurlijk ook de aanstaande verhuizing.


----------



## Inca Bloc

In vind persoonlijk Nato of Zulu-straps altijd erg fijn om te dragen, gaat niet ruiken zoals leder, je zweet er niet in, en je kan ze in een oogwenk wisselen met een exemplaar in een andere kleur. Kan ook gewoon mee in de wasmachine of in een sopje om te wassen. Ga wel niet voor de goedkoopste, die van http://www.horlogebanden.com/NATO-ZULU-c-282.html koop ik, net zoals mijn andere bandjes trouwens, ze kosten 15 à 20 €
Grtzz


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Binnen 3 maandjes veertig, maar welk horloge?*



Bidle said:


> Die Alpinist heb ik altijd erg gaaf gevonden.


+1 Alpinist (groen!)


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Binnen 3 maandjes veertig, maar welk horloge?*



JohnGo said:


> Hey Bidle,
> 
> Ooit ga ik me nog eens aan een mooie 'echte' vintage wagen, maar mijn probleem is dat ik ze fris-nos conditie wil aankopen, en dat is natuurlijk vragen om gekke prijzen...
> Grtz


Daar kan ik je wel mee helpen (voor wereldse, normale prijzen), ik heb nog een hele hoop NOS....Mensen die me kennen weten dat ik geen geld wil verdienen aan WUSies & WISies (zie gratis horlogebandjes uitdelen, zelfs de euro 1 zegels nam ik op mij)
Grtzzz
ps : PB'tje met je wens gaan we vandaar wel verder (als je wil)


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> In vind persoonlijk Nato of Zulu-straps altijd erg fijn om te dragen, gaat niet ruiken zoals leder, je zweet er niet in, en je kan ze in een oogwenk wisselen met een exemplaar in een andere kleur. Kan ook gewoon mee in de wasmachine of in een sopje om te wassen. Ga wel niet voor de goedkoopste, die van NATO Straps en ZULU Horlogebandjes - Horlogebanden.com koop ik, net zoals mijn andere bandjes trouwens, ze kosten 15 à 20 €
> Grtzz


Hey Inca & MHe225,

Ik heb de Rios1931 Argentina - 18 mm rundsleer met crocoprint en doublé sluiting besteld voor de 7009 en bij wijze van 'test' of het iets voor mij is een zwartgroen gestreepte Nato van hetzelfde merk voor de Seiko 6309 'Seamaster 300' ;-) Op dress horloges met een relatief kleine kast als de 7009 zie ik persoonlijk een Nato niet echt zitten...










Grtz,

John


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Mijn eerste Zwitser besteld! Oris Big Crown Pointer Date - Seiko hersteld*

Hallo iedereen,

Gisteren naar de plaatselijke juwelier geweest om één en ander te proberen en keuze te maken. Deze is dealer van o.a. Rado, Seiko, Certina, Rodania en Oris.
De Seiko Premier Direct Drive kinetic viel al direct af daar er geen klik was toen het horloge eenmaal om de pols lag. Een wijze les, want ik zou bij wijze met m'n ogen dicht dit horloge aangekocht hebben online.

Certina had één en ander leuks in het gamma zoals de Powermatic 80 en de DS1 auto maar geen klik en weer iets te dressy naar mijn idee.
Rado lag niet binnen het budget en de nieuwe Rodania's konden me niet bekoren.

Daarna begonnen met de Oris BC pointer day, small second van 44mm, mooi klok, deze viel ook nog redelijk goed op mijn relatief smalle pols. 
De air-racing LE was toch ook niet helemaal mijn ding. Dan zijn we geëindigd met de Oris BC pointer date van 40mm op bruin leder, met zilveren wijzerplaat, bezel in staal en rosé indexen. De pointer-date met het halvemaantje vond ik al charmant, en in het echt werd het er alleen maar beter op. Doordat enkel de indexen rosé zijn krijgt dit klokje imo een evenwichtige vintage uitstraling, de bezel ook in rosé nemen vond ik er een beetje te veel aan. Voorschot betaald en binnen een maandje (ik denk niet dat ik zal kunnen wachten tot m'n verjaardag begin juli ;-) ) mag ik het horloge ophalen.

Enkele netpicjes:



















De Seiko SRP453 baby tuna is hersteld. Deze begon kuren te vertonen en almaar sneller te lopen, tot +5 minuten per dag. Blijkbaar is er bij assemblage iets verkeerd gegaan want:

- Het mechanisme stond gewoon droog overal, de olierobot was defect of leeg waarschijnlijk :roll::-s
- Er was een vijsje op de verkeerde plaats teveel aangespannen, of dit in de fabriek of nadien gebeurt is, Joost mag het weten...

Nu loopt het horloge min of meer spot on, +7 seconden op 24 uur, daar kan ik me mee verzoenen. :-! Onderhoudsbeurt was gratis met aankoop van de Oris, mooi meegenomen.
De man was wel niet erg enthousiast over het feit dat het een K-versie was die officieel niet in EU geïmporteerd is en hij al enkele namaak K-versies binnengekregen heeft de laatste tijd van mensen die op het net gekocht hadden. Eerst had hij ook z'n twijfels over mijn exemplaar, maar deze is gelukkig 100% echt. Namaak exemplaren worden zonder pardon ingehouden en vernietigd.










Grtz van 'n gelukkig mens :-d

John


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Mijn eerste Zwitser besteld! Oris Big Crown Pointer Date - Seiko hersteld*



JohnGo said:


> Hallo iedereen,
> 
> Gisteren naar de plaatselijke juwelier geweest om één en ander te proberen en keuze te maken. Deze is dealer van o.a. Rado, Seiko, Certina, Rodania en Oris.
> De Seiko Premier Direct Drive kinetic viel al direct af daar er geen klik was toen het horloge eenmaal om de pols lag. Een wijze les, want ik zou bij wijze met m'n ogen dicht dit horloge aangekocht hebben online.
> 
> Certina had één en ander leuks in het gamma zoals de Powermatic 80 en de DS1 auto maar geen klik en weer iets te dressy naar mijn idee.
> Rado lag niet binnen het budget en de nieuwe Rodania's konden me niet bekoren.
> 
> Daarna begonnen met de Oris BC pointer day, small second van 44mm, mooi klok, deze viel ook nog redelijk goed op mijn relatief smalle pols.
> De air-racing LE was toch ook niet helemaal mijn ding. Dan zijn we geëindigd met de Oris BC pointer date van 40mm op bruin leder, met zilveren wijzerplaat, bezel in staal en rosé indexen. De pointer-date met het halvemaantje vond ik al charmant, en in het echt werd het er alleen maar beter op. Doordat enkel de indexen rosé zijn krijgt dit klokje imo een evenwichtige vintage uitstraling, de bezel ook in rosé nemen vond ik er een beetje te veel aan. Voorschot betaald en binnen een maandje (ik denk niet dat ik zal kunnen wachten tot m'n verjaardag begin juli ;-) ) mag ik het horloge ophalen.
> 
> Enkele netpicjes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Seiko SRP453 baby tuna is hersteld. Deze begon kuren te vertonen en almaar sneller te lopen, tot +5 minuten per dag. Blijkbaar is er bij assemblage iets verkeerd gegaan want:
> 
> - Het mechanisme stond gewoon droog overal, de olierobot was defect of leeg waarschijnlijk :roll::-s
> - Er was een vijsje op de verkeerde plaats teveel aangespannen, of dit in de fabriek of nadien gebeurt is, Joost mag het weten...
> 
> Nu loopt het horloge min of meer spot on, +7 seconden op 24 uur, daar kan ik me mee verzoenen. :-! Onderhoudsbeurt was gratis met aankoop van de Oris, mooi meegenomen.
> De man was wel niet erg enthousiast over het feit dat het een K-versie was die officieel niet in EU geïmporteerd is en hij al enkele namaak K-versies binnengekregen heeft de laatste tijd van mensen die op het net gekocht hadden. Eerst had hij ook z'n twijfels over mijn exemplaar, maar deze is gelukkig 100% echt. Namaak exemplaren worden zonder pardon ingehouden en vernietigd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz van 'n gelukkig mens :-d
> 
> John


Nog een tweetal weekjes geduld hebben en dan mijn eerste, nieuwe 'Swiss Automatic' van Oris ophalen... Lang geleden dat ik zo naar een cadeautje verlangd heb 

Swiss Joni


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Mijn eerste Zwitser besteld! Oris Big Crown Pointer Date*

Hallo iedereen,

Alsof het gedoe met de Seiko Speedtimer nog niet genoeg was, heb ik nu ook nog problemen met de nieuwe Oris ook. Ik vind persoonlijk de pointer moon voor de datum redelijk uit het center staan, of ben ik nu te kieskeurig? Ik vind dit niet kunnen voor een horloge uit deze prijsklasse dus met de officiële dealer overeengekomen om het horloge naar het Oris Service Centre terug te zenden om het moonwijzertje te laten bijstellen :-|
Over een anticlimax gesproken <|

Grtz,

J



















Morgen gaat de vintage Tissot Seastar open voor inspectie om te zien of alles n beetje klopt, vandaag heb ik er de moed niet meer voor, eventjes geen horloges meer voor mij...


----------



## Martin_B

Ik geef je gelijk hoor, dit is behoorlijk er naast. Alleen jammer dat hij helemaal terug moet voor een ingreep van pakkumbeet 10 minuten


----------



## JohnGo

Martin_B said:


> Ik geef je gelijk hoor, dit is behoorlijk er naast. Alleen jammer dat hij helemaal terug moet voor een ingreep van pakkumbeet 10 minuten


Ik hoop dat dit iets te maken heeft met garantiebepalingen van Oris, dat deze naar het service-center moet gestuurd worden. Ik dacht ook al dat dit geen zo'n probleem kon vormen Martin dat hij dat zelf deed... 
Stand van zaken, deze week gaat de Oris binnen om het euvel te laten oplossen. Ik heb intussen het horloge wat uitgetest en voor de rest heel tevreden van. Al had ik wel gedacht dat hij nog wat nauwkeuriger zou lopen met z'n 28800 vph. De enige COSC-waardige horloges 'out of the box' die ik heb zijn gek genoeg m'n beide SKX'en met 7s26 loopwerk:-s dat toch niet het topkaliber kwa nauwkeurigheid is...
De Speedtimer is aangetekend terug gezonden en terugbetaald. Dus enkel voor een 45 Euris mijn broek gescheurd aan de verzend- en terugzendkosten. Met nog de nodige lelijke verwijten aan mijn hoofd wegens de dreigementen die ik geuit had om de grote Seikospecialist uit Amerika uit z'n hok te doen komen. 
"JOHN, I HAVE REFUNDED YOU PURCHASE PRICE,IN GOOD FAITH AS PROMISED. IF I HAD ANY IDEA THAT MY SUPPLIER HAD NOT SERVICED AND CLEANED THIS WATCH OR PARTS WERE MISSING IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN SOLD. THAT I AM SORRY FOR. 
ALL THAT BEING SAID,YOU SHOULD GO BACK AND READ YOUR DISGUSTING AND THREATENING EMAILS. YOU WOULD HAVE HAD THE SAME RESULT BY NOT THREATENING ME. LOW BLOW.
A LESSER MAN THEN ME WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU TO GFY AFTER THOSE EMAILS. HE WOULD HAVE LET YOU COMPLAIN TO EBAY,AS U LEFT POSITIVE FEED BACK. SO WHO KNOWS. I AM AN HONEST SELLER WHOSE SUPPLIER (FORMER) TOOK ADVANTAGE OF ME. . NO NEED TO BE AN AHOLE"

Ik zal 'm vriendelijk antwoorden dat ik hoop dat hij nu geleerd heeft om de juiste foto's van het actuele horloge te posten, en z'n horloges te checken voor hij ze opstuurt...

Soit weer een wijze les geleerd: "Zend geen mails na het drinken van vijf single malts en als je al stressy bent omdat alles in het honderd loopt, en check the facts first". Ik wist toen ook niet dat ik nog 45 dagen had om te claimen. Het was alleszins een onprettige en enerverende ervaring.

Gelukkig is tegenwoordig alles met Nordschleife-therapie op te lossen :-d:-d










Grtz


----------



## MHe225

Nordschleife therapie .... zou ook wel wat voor mij zijn.

Blij te lezen dat je een punt achter het Seiko debacle hebt kunnen zetten, hoewel het toch ietwat onbevredigend blijft. Transportkosten beginnen aardig uit de klauwen te lopen en jij bent nu gewoon €45 kwijt voor niets. Zijn toch heel wat biertjes, ijsjes, o.i.d.

Heb zelf een paar jaar geleden een vergelijkbaar akkefietje mee mogen / moeten maken en dat kon alleen na / met eBay interventie opgelost worden. Ook ik raakte toen shipping-costs kwijt, ca $80 in mijn geval. Saillant detail: de lokale (= Hong Kong) post kon het pakje niet overhandigen op het aangegeven adres en uiteindelijk kwam het weer bij mij terug. Dus ik heb voor deze $80 een echte nep Tissot Visodate. Het is ongetwijfeld (wellicht) een goed werkend horloge, maar het is niet wat ik gekocht heb, dus ligt het gewoon ingepakt en wel in 'n kast. Nieuw met originele verpakking en tags .... je zou denken dat je daar geen risico mee loopt. En dus ben ik nog huiveriger om via eBay te kopen - zeg maar rustig: "doe ik niet" Mijn eerste eBay horloge was meteen mis, dus toch maar niet voor deze jongen.

Terug naar Nordschleife therapie .... één van mijn favoriete Top Gear uitzendingen blijft dat ze met een bestelbus (diesel) op de Nordschleife rond gaan en vrolijk motorrijders (knietje aan de grond) en Porsches en andere sportwagens inhalen :-d


----------



## lovebandit

When Google Chrome translates the first post in this thread to english, it reads: "Dear fellow wussies,"

Should I be offended, LOL?


----------



## T_I

MHe225 said:


> Nordschleife therapie .... zou ook wel wat voor mij zijn.


Hockenheim vond ik in een oude Toyota Celica ook erg leuk. Altijd leuk om wat te spelen met een wagen.





















MHe225 said:


> Het is ongetwijfeld (wellicht) een goed werkend horloge, maar het is niet wat ik gekocht heb, dus ligt het gewoon ingepakt en wel in 'n kast. Nieuw met originele verpakking en tags


En hij is nog niet open? Ik heb ooit een IWC gekregen (bleek achteraf fake te zijn, wist ik veel toen, was een leuk klus horloge) en die fake dingen zijn prima geschikt gebleken om open te trekken en je te verwonderen hoe zo'n ding nu echt werkt. (en dat een kleine secondewijzer bij hard schudden niet los laat, maar bij het wegblazen van het stofje ontsnapt) Veel kan je er niet aan slopen, want handel zit er toch niet in.


----------



## JohnGo

@ MHe225:
Ik ga me ook zo ver mogelijk van de Ebay-.... houden als mogelijk kwa horloges. Nu ook ontdekt dat de Seiko 7009 '87 welliswaar volledig NOS is wat betreft de kast en wijzerplaat, maar dat er een tot op de draad versleten kaliber in zit. Deze was ook afkomstig van een Ebay verkoper uit Vietnam met veel posi feedback. Ik geloof er alvast niet meer in als kwaliteits en controlesysteem. Die transportkosten lopen inderdaad ook aardig op met van die mishaps. Meneer de Seikospecialist-uit-Amerika heeft nu een geschil geopend ivm teruggave aankoopkosten omdat hij de kosten van de verkoop wil terugkrijgen van PayPal... ga nu ook even de Ahole uithangen zoals ie zo mooi verwoord en lekker de eerste weken niet reageren :rodekaart
Dat was inderdaad een briljante aflevering, ik meen me te herinneren dat Ring Queen Sabine Schmitz met de Transit een snellere ronde moest maken dan Jeremy in een Jaguar S-Type 2.7 Diesel b-)

@ T_I

Die oude TA Celica's zijn de max! Jammer dat de roestduivel zo genadeloos tekeer gegaan is bij deze types, tegenwoordig zijn ze een zeldzaamheid hier in de EU. De bestuurders met de meestal-zware rechtervoet hebben ook veel exemplaren naar de eeuwige jachtvelden verwezen. Het was mijn derde of vierde rondje ooit daar op de NS, en voor de eerste maal met een voorwielaandrijver die beter plakt dan kauwgum op-de-weg. Vorige malen was het telkens met RWD's (BMW E30 318is en E46 320D) en dat is toch een pak minder ontspannend (lees vergt meer stuurmanskunst) rijden als je geen halve Senna bent.

Grtz


----------



## T_I

JohnGo said:


> Die oude TA Celica's zijn de max! Jammer dat de roestduivel zo genadeloos tekeer gegaan is bij deze types, tegenwoordig zijn ze een zeldzaamheid hier in de EU. De bestuurders met de meestal-zware rechtervoet hebben ook veel exemplaren naar de eeuwige jachtvelden verwezen. Het was mijn derde of vierde rondje ooit daar op de NS, en voor de eerste maal met een voorwielaandrijver die beter plakt dan kauwgum op-de-weg. Vorige malen was het telkens met RWD's (BMW E30 318is en E46 320D) en dat is toch een pak minder ontspannend (lees vergt meer stuurmanskunst) rijden als je geen halve Senna bent.


Ik weet het, ik heb 2x een TA60, 2x een TA40, 1x een RA40 en 2x een TA23 gehad, waarvan de pre-facelift TA40 en de RA40 gesloopt zijn, de rest is verkocht voor restauratie. (en de 2 TA23's zijn/worden door dezelfde persoon gerestaureerd). Daarnaast heb ik nog een TA22 en een TA28 staan. Ik vind de TA22 er beter uit zien, bij de sedan body past beter de korte neus. (de 23/28 neus past beter op de liftback) Degene die de TA23's heeft aangepakt heeft in de 1e een 1 in lijn gelegd en in de 2e gaat een Lexus V8. (Daar is ie nu mee bezig)

En inderdaad, in een RWD over het circuit is minder ontspannen, maar daar ben je volgen mij niet voor op het circuit. Ik niet, ik wil lol hebben, met de TA60 de 1e keer kreeg ik zelfs een applaus van een professionele rijder in zijn geprepareerde TA60 toen hij na de chicanes eindelijk langs me kon. (en hij was ook weg na het applaus  )


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Orient van de missus stuk*

Vandaag gaat deze Oriënt die ik in maart 2014 aangekocht heb bij Creation Watches op transport naar Weisz/Oriënt NL. Het horloge blokkeert zelfs tijdens het dragen. Hopelijk kunnen ze het euvel daar verhelpen.










Van CW een nogal zwakke mail teruggehad:

Dear John,

Our warranty does not cover bracelet, clasps, glass etc. warranty only
covers the watch mechanism (i.e. internal mechanism of the watch)

Best regards,
Vanya

On Tue, Jul 1, 2014 at 2:19 AM, 
Dear Vanya, Dear Raul,

I tried the thing with gently slapping the watch, but this does not work. The watch stops running, even when it is worn. If you shake it, it does not restart. Only sometimes when you pull the crown.
I have a problem here in EU. The service centre and importer for Belgium-Holland-Luxembourg do not recognise the 1-year worldwide guarantee.
So basically now I have a watch that I bought 4th march 2014 for my girlfriend and it's broken, and nobody wants to fix it over here.
>
> I'm trusting you to please solve my problem, since this is not my first buy at CW. Included you find the e-mails I sent to the importer S. Weisz, and the service centre, Huis Stoelen. If you wish to check in Google Translate, the language is Dutch.
>
> Best regards,

Ze zijn dan wel goedkoop maar met bovenstaande reactie zie ik mij niet geneigd daar nog verder aankopen te doen...

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> één van mijn favoriete Top Gear uitzendingen blijft dat ze met een bestelbus (diesel) op de Nordschleife rond gaan en vrolijk motorrijders (knietje aan de grond) en Porsches en andere sportwagens inhalen :-d


:-d


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Orient van de missus stuk*



JohnGo said:


> Vandaag gaat deze Oriënt die ik in maart 2014 aangekocht heb bij Creation Watches op transport naar Weisz/Oriënt NL. Het horloge blokkeert zelfs tijdens het dragen. Hopelijk kunnen ze het euvel daar verhelpen.
> Van CW een nogal zwakke mail teruggehad:
> 
> Dear John,
> 
> Our warranty does not cover bracelet, clasps, glass etc. warranty only
> covers the watch mechanism (i.e. internal mechanism of the watch)
> 
> Best regards,
> Vanya
> 
> On Tue, Jul 1, 2014 at 2:19 AM,
> Dear Vanya, Dear Raul,
> 
> I tried the thing with gently slapping the watch, but this does not work. The watch stops running, even when it is worn. If you shake it, it does not restart. Only sometimes when you pull the crown.
> I have a problem here in EU. The service centre and importer for Belgium-Holland-Luxembourg do not recognise the 1-year worldwide guarantee.
> So basically now I have a watch that I bought 4th march 2014 for my girlfriend and it's broken, and nobody wants to fix it over here.
> >
> > I'm trusting you to please solve my problem, since this is not my first buy at CW. Included you find the e-mails I sent to the importer S. Weisz, and the service centre, Huis Stoelen. If you wish to check in Google Translate, the language is Dutch.
> >
> > Best regards,
> 
> Ze zijn dan wel goedkoop maar met bovenstaande reactie zie ik mij niet geneigd daar nog verder aankopen te doen...
> 
> Grtz


Hoeveel pech kan een mens hebben? Hopelijk komt er een gepaste oplossing voor je uit de bus.....
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Orient van de missus stuk*



Inca Bloc said:


> Hoeveel pech kan een mens hebben? Hopelijk komt er een gepaste oplossing voor je uit de bus.....
> Mvg,
> I-B


Tja Inca, ik zit duidelijk in een mager jaar op horloge-vlak. Of het nu om een vintage Seiko, een nieuwe Oris of een Oriënt voor de madam is, er hapert wel telkens iets aan.
Wat betreft de Oriënt heeft Edward Weisz, director van de Oriënt importeur van Benelux me gezegd dat ie ons 'zo goed mogelijk zal helpen', maar of het nu garantie zal worden, Joost mag het weten. We zien wel. Voor de rest nog wat zielloze communicatie met CW, nu met een zekere Sally, praten tegen een muur gaat me beter af:

_"Dear Customer,

For Orient, it is 1 year international manufacturer warranty.
Please take the watch to the Orient service center listed in the
warranty booklet.

Best regards,
Sally

Like us on Facebook for discount codes:
http://www.facebook.com/creationwatchespage

On Wed, Jul 9, 2014 at 1:53 AM, <john> wrote:
> Dear Vanya,
>
> I am slightly dissapointed with your beside-the-question answer. If you read my mail you'll see I am explaining an internal problem. It is sent to the importer in the Netherlands for repair. I'll keep your posted if they will repair it under warranty.
>
> Best regards,"_

Weer een wijze les geleerd. Als je niet bij een AD koopt ben je blijkbaar bij sommige grey-marketbedrijven de klos als je met je horloge problemen hebt. Gelukkig zijn de prijzen van Seiko's en Oriënts hier meestal zo exorbitant tegenover het WWW dat het al bij al nog meevalt als er een reparatie moet gebeuren en je niet kan genieten van de garantie.

Morgen gaat de Oris ook binnen voor bijstelwerk, hopelijk wordt dit snel en goed gefikst...

Voor de rest nog veel verlangens, maar voorlopig vinger op de knip wat betreft aankopen...

Wensdromen:

Seiko SARB017 'Alpinist'

Seiko SARB035, Grand Seiko voor beginners, wordt overal bejubeld naar feilloze afwerking toe voor een vriendenprijsje









Een mooie Chrono is ook gewenst, en deze hoeft niet nieuw te zijn, zo zijn de keuze-mogelijkheden groter en mijn oog viel deze week op een leuke tweedehandse Speedmaster 'Schumi' en 'k heb wel de laatste tijd een zwak voor rode en bordeaux wijzerplaten. :-d 
Mochten de funds er zijn, zou ik me toch moeten serieus inhouden...









Grtz,

J


----------



## T_I

*Re: Orient van de missus stuk*



JohnGo said:


> Vandaag gaat deze Oriënt die ik in maart 2014 aangekocht heb bij Creation Watches op transport naar Weisz/Oriënt NL. Het horloge blokkeert zelfs tijdens het dragen. Hopelijk kunnen ze het euvel daar verhelpen.


Ik denk dat ik ook moet gaan mailen met een service center. Toen ik m'n Orient kocht werd me verteld dat weekdag verzetten niet hoort te werken, maar laatst draaide ik de kroon naar boven ipv naar beneden voor de datum en ik hoorde 'm tikken. Het lijkt er op dat dit gewoon wel hoort te werken. Hopelijk komt idt goed. (eens kijken hoe lang de garantie zou lopen)

Jij ook succes met het herstel.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Orient terug!*

Vandaag de Oriënt terug gekregen, hersteld onder garantie  ...
Heeft een paar dagen ter controle bij de hersteldienst gelopen...
Ben benieuwd!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Oris BC terug!*

Gisteren de Oris Big Crown terug ontvangen van mijn juwelier. Deze is vijf weken weg geweest naar het Oris Servicecenter dat blijkbaar in Nederland gevestigd is. 
De Oris is blijkbaar goed geserviced, de pointer date staat nu mooi in het midden en het horloge loopt ook veel nauwkeuriger dan ervoor, +5 sec/24h. Hopelijk kan ik nu eindelijk eens genieten van dit horloge. Ik heb alvast ook prijs gevraagd voor de originele metalen armband, ik ben benieuwd...

Alvast wat snelle foto's:





































Eind goed, al goed voorlopig, zowel met de Oriënt als de Oris :-!

Verder ben ik nogal stapel momenteel van de nieuwe Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver, alleen vrees ik voor de 47.5mm doorsnede in combinatie met mijn smalle pols :-s
Maar aangezien de Prospex lijn ook in EU gevoerd wordt, kunnen we deze toch eens passen en zien wat het geeft binnenkort...










Grtz,

J


----------



## miniman_78

*Re: Oris BC terug!*



JohnGo said:


> Verder ben ik nogal stapel momenteel van de nieuwe Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Diver, alleen vrees ik voor de 47.5mm doorsnede in combinatie met mijn smalle pols :-s
> Maar aangezien de Prospex lijn ook in EU gevoerd wordt, kunnen we deze toch eens passen en zien wat het geeft binnenkort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> J


Als je de prospex koopt raad ik aan om een lederen of dik nylon strap aan te schaffen. Ik heb zelf een BFK diver en deze is met 50mm lug to lug en 48mm breed met kroon een groot en heb een dunne pols (16.5cm). De originele rubberen band komt dan serieus bulkie over maar met de nylon band strap die ik er nu op gebruik zit deze veel comfortabeler en oogt iets minder groot.

Dit is de strap die ik heb maar dan in het zwart OEM 20mm Seiko Dive Military Olive Nylon Watch Band Strap | eBay . Deze staat veel beter bij een dunne pols dat een gewone nato of zulu, mede omdat waar de pinnetjes doorgaan mooi is dicht genaaid (ipv geseald zoals ik ze op ebay uk heb gezien) waardoor de strap dichter op de pols licht.


----------



## JohnGo

*Cadeautjes-tijd!*

Hallo iedereen,

Niks voor mezelf gekocht de laatste tijd, maar wel proberen m'n wederhelft en goeie vrienden in de bloemetjes zetten met een uitloper van de hobby :-x

Voor mijn wederhelft deze aangeschaft als cadeautje, klein & fijn :-d:



















Voor een heel goeie vriend, die mechanische horloges fantastisch vindt, maar er zelf gene bezit, deze aangeschaft voor z'n komende verjaardag, de Seiko SNZG13 pilot:



















Grtz,

J


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Verhuisd*

3. Hallo iedereen,

Na gisteren tweemaal geprobeerd te hebben om een bericht via een internet hotspot te versturen én jawel - tweemaal tekst kwijt en niet verzonden - een derde poging. Na een bezoekje van de technische ploeg van de provider durf ik mij weer eens aan een kaliber-bericht wagen 
Momenteel hier de hemel op aarde in onze nieuwe stulp. Massa's privacy, geen luidruchtige buren, een huis dat aan de verwachtingen voldoet en een leuke buurt. Na jaren kosten en miskleunen van een ander oplossen kan dit wel tellen.

De Seiko SNZG pilot al eens getest en loopt momenteel -10sec/dag. Misschien verbetert dit nog wat als het horloge wat ingelopen is...
De Orient-damesketting is een pain in the *ss om in te korten, mijn pin-remover is net iets te dik om de pin eruit te wippen. Het is eigenlijk geen pin maar een asje met een soort busje erover.

Verder de ganse verhuis de Rodania Quartz omgehad, geen schade. Dit was het enige klokje dat ik durfde te dragen gedurende die periode.










De laatste twee dagen deze ouwe jongen nog eens van stal gehaald:

Seiko 7009 '76



















Grtz,

J


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Soon... very soon ;-)*

Hey WuSsIeS!

Na een periode de knip erop te houden toch maar weer eens een aankoopje gedaan. Daardoor gaat mijn modded 'Seamaster 300' Seiko eruit en komt er een subliem gemodificieerd klokje in de plaats.

Sneak preview van de nieuwe aanwinst die ik binnenkort hoop te ontvangen b-)










En deze verlaat de verzameling, het was nochtans mijn eerste aankoop verleden jaar in lange tijd, die de hobby tot leven wekte, maar intussen liggen de benchmarks anders |>









Seiko 6309 729 &apos;82 &apos;Seamaster 300&apos; Mod | eBay

Watches come, watches go 

Grtz,

J


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Ibood aankoop*

Hallo iedereen,

Ik kon het niet laten om gisteren deze aan te kopen op Ibood voor een fractie van de officiële prijs:

Spinnaker Watches | Laguna Cronografo Uomo Acciaio INOX Metallizzato

Ik ben alvast benieuwd!

Grtz,

John


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Horloge voor m'n wederhelft en Lew and Huey kickstarter project 'Legends'*

Hallo iedereen,

Even mijn topic vanonder het stof halen. Met een aantal subtiele hints heeft de madam mij laten weten dat er voor haar gerust nog een 'winterhorloge' bij kon voor haar verjaardag naast wat nieuwe bijouterie. Met een winterhorloge bedoelt ze iets met een donkere plaat, liefst quartz, en niet te groot van maat. Na een klein zoektochtje deze opgesnord:

Het gaat om een NOS Certina DS Prime shape met een bruine wijzerplaat en saffierglas, ik denk dat ze wel tevreden zal zijn :-d

Pics (van het net geplukt):



















Iets verder in horlogeland ben ik op de Lew & Huey 'legends' gestoten.






Het gaat 'm om een rectangular sporthorloge dat hulde brengt aan de autosport-horloges van de jaren '70. 
Blijkbaar wordt dit project grotendeels gefinancierd door voorafgaande betaling en/of sponsoring via een Kickstarter project. Voor meer info klik de link:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lewandhuey/the-legends-racer-from-lew-and-huey-inspired-by-le

Ik ben er serieus over aan het nadenken om mee in dit project te stappen voor 350 $, want met nog een twee weken te gaan is nog maar 1/3 van het budget opgehaald en het is een leuke klok die ik wel graag zou gemaakt zien worden op 300 of 500 exemplaren... en die daarmee nog betrekkelijk exclusief blijft ook! Wat denken jullie?

Groetjes,

John


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Nieuwe aankopen en inzichten*

Hey iedereen,

Even mijn topic vanonder het stof vandaan halen. Ik heb intussen alweer andere ideeën en inzichten wat betreft de horloges die ik wil bezitten.
De laatste maanden ben ik eigenlijk ook tot de constatatie gekomen dat ik liever voor een kleine verzameling van een zes à tiental kwalitatieve horloges ga dan voor dertig horloges waarvan ik de helft toch niet draag. Er mag af en toe iets nieuws toegevoegd worden en als het niet mijn ding is gaan ze er opnieuw uit. Mijn grote liefde op horlogegebied zijn nog steeds de duikhorloges. Ik heb dan ook voor de eerste maal een microbrand-duiker aangeschaft.

Deze, de MWW Tatoskok, een Kickstarter project:

















https://www.kickstarter.com/project...dive-watch-with-the-best-of-today/description

Een retro, tonijnblikje van een horloge met een Miyota 9015 aan boord. Normaal was deze voor eind mei gepland maar door vertragingen bij de douane en problemen met de bezel-lume die niet overeenstemde met de kleur van de lume op de wijzerplaat wordt dit horloge normaal ergens in augustus uitgeleverd.

Ik heb ook 3 horloges verkocht om mijn langgekoesterde droom aan te schaffen, aangezien van dit model geupdate versies uitgekomen zijn en ik nog de huidige wil. Het is, na overwegingen, deze geworden:

De Seiko 'Tuna' SBBN017 300m Quartz (ja je leest het goed ;-) Diver:

















Waarom? Dit is één van de oude favorieten van mij, en na veel positieve comments over deze klok te lezen, ook van mensen met - relatief - smalle polsen zoals mezelf toch maar overstag gegaan. En het quartz-kaliber dat deze werkpaarden aandrijft is speciaal voor deze horloges ontwikkeld èn nog veel nauwkeuriger dan de huis, tuin en keuken quartzklokjes die in de meeste horloges te vinden zijn.
Ik ging eerst voor de 015, de versie met de zwarte bezel, maar omdat ik al enkele duikers bezit met een zwarte ring, toch maar voor de 017 gegaan. Deze schijnt ook optisch minder groot over te komen. 
Normaal komt de Tuna volgende week aan, van zodra ik 'm in bezit heb post ik wel wat fotootjes ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Nieuwe aankopen en inzichten*

Dat is het leuke van deze hobby: na veel lezen, kijken en navelstaren veranderen soms je inzichten.

Twee prima aanwinsten |> we kijken uit naar je foto's en ervaringen als ze eenmaal binnen zijn.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Nieuwe aankopen en inzichten*

Netjes hoor :-!

Die MM zou ik wel eens om de pols willen zien, ik heb het idee dat ie voor mij een maatje te groot is (ook qua centen :-d )


----------



## JohnGo

@ MHe225: 
Dat is inderdaad het leuke aan deze hobby, het blijft altijd in beweging om het zo te stellen. De inzichten en smaak die bijgestuurd of veranderd wordt, het zoeken naar horloges die bij je passen, het inlezen als je iets ziet wat je aanstaat, de jacht op een horloge dat je echt wil hebben... I love it  En van zodra ze wat Wrist-time gekregen hebben breng ik jullie op de hoogte van mijn ervaringen met beide uurwerken.

@Proenski:
De tuna's hebben een gunstige L2L maat hoor, je hebt geen bonkige polsen nodig voor dit horloge, ik heb al foto's gezien vanop polsomtrek 16 cm en dat misstond niet. Nu ja, we zullen zien hé ;-)
Dit zal voorlopig wel even de duurste (quartz) zijn die ik aanschaf, maar ik heb er wel de Seiko SKX009, de Oriënt Bambino èn de G-Shock voor laten gaan om 'm te helpen bekostigen. Zo valt de aanschaf nog goed mee hoor...


----------



## JohnGo

*Tuna goedgekeurd*

De Seiko SBBN017 Tuna is een fantastisch horloge om te dragen. Lume is heel goed en schijnt bij de nieuwe modellen nog verbeterd te zijn. Nu eens op een Natostrap gezet die ik nog had liggen. Ondanks dat hierdoor het horloge nog ietsje hoger komt te liggen op mijn pols is ie niet echt topzwaar te noemen. Het Quartzkaliber wijkt op een kleine twee weken tijd nul seconden af met mijn twee DCF-klokken, dus de nauwkeurigheid zit wel snor. En ik blijf ook kijken naar het samenspel van gepolijste en gestraalde elementen en die mooie gesigneerde kroon. Deze zaken geven deze diver toch de nodige verfijning.
Nog een fotootje:









Verder laat de MWW Tatoskok via Kickstarter op zich wachten. Door perikelen allerlei is het horloge nu al 2.5 maand in vertraging. Ik blijf er alvast goede hoop op hebben dat alles goed komt en het horloge eind augustus mijn kant opkomt.

Het eerste horloge voor 2016 is ook al besteld ;-)
Ik zat al sinds de eerste geruchten over 'the bull' van Stuckx te staren naar deze bullhead chronograaf en wist al meteen dat het voor mezelf moeilijk zou zijn om te weerstaan.
Oorspronkelijk ging ik voor de mechanische chrono gaan maar met de versnelde aankoop wegens einde productie van de Tuna is het horlogepotje een beetje leeg, dus toch maar voor de mecha-quartz gegaan.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stuckxwatches/stuckx-the-bull-watch-mechanical-and-mecha-quartz

worn&wound | Stuckx Introduces New Bullhead Chronographs - worn&wound


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Tuna goedgekeurd*

In een verhoogd stadium van 'voorpret'  De Tatoskok komt mijn kant uit!!!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Tuna goedgekeurd*

Beste Wussies,

We zijn weer een drietal maanden verder in de horlogegekte. Een klein verslagje over mijn drie laatste aanwinsten...

Mijn tweede quartz-aankoop deze zomer heb ik me nog niet beklaagd. De Yema SpationauteIII kan met z'n mooie dag/datumintegratie van het 7A38 kaliber, het verhaal erachter en algemene looks op blijvende belangstelling rekenen van mij en wordt betrekkelijk veel gedragen. Het is wel een 43mm maar in die slanke kast is het geen probleem om deze ook onder hemdsmouwen te dragen.

















Het enige minpunt is het zgn 'pin and collar' systeem die bandwissels bemoeilijkt. Het zijn doorboorde lugs maar pushpins passen hier dus niet in, jammer, maar niet onoverkomelijk. Er zijn oplossingen hiervoor.

De MWW Tatoskok is een fijn horloge, maar ik had er de laatste tijd geen band meer mee. Dan maar te koop gesteld op een forum maar weinig animo voor dit horloge. In plaats van hier of op de baai te verkopen heb ik toch maar beslist na een bandwisseltje vandaag om dit klokje nog even on-hold te zetten. De liefde is precies terug en ik kan de rudimentaire vorm weer appreciëren. De Miyota 9015 loopt ook heel mooi op tijd, +3à4sec per dag gemiddeld.

















En de Marinemaster Tuna?









Dit is sowiezo een blijvertje, bruut horloge maar o zo fijn afgewerkt, grab 'n go horloge. Ik ben zelfs al niet meer bang voor een krasje of beschadigingkje, dit type horloge vraagt eigenlijk om een paar battle-scars, krijgt ie alleen maar meer karakter van denk ik ;-)

Het eerste horloge van 2016 is ook al een feit, normaal komt de Stuckx Bullhead in januari toe in deze versie:









Voor de rest heb ik mezelf beloofd het voorlopig op 9 horloges te houden en door te sparen voor iets moois. Ik heb al lang m'n oog laten vallen op een Glycine Airman purist met 24 hrs wijzerplaat, of toch maar voor een mooie vintage gaan?

We zullen wel zien!

Tot binnenkort.


----------



## Proenski

*Re: Tuna goedgekeurd*



JohnGo said:


> Het eerste horloge van 2016 is ook al een feit, normaal komt de Stuckx Bullhead in januari toe in deze versie:
> 
> View attachment 5757098
> 
> 
> Voor de rest heb ik mezelf beloofd het voorlopig op 9 horloges te houden en door te sparen voor iets moois. Ik heb al lang m'n oog laten vallen op een Glycine Airman purist met 24 hrs wijzerplaat, of toch maar voor een mooie vintage gaan?
> 
> We zullen wel zien!
> 
> Tot binnenkort.


Die Stuckx ziet er interessant uit! Ik heb sowieso een zwak voor horloges met een knipoog naar het verleden. Ik ben alleen bang (op basis van foto's die ik zie) dat ie wel erg fors op de pols is.

Ik heb een zwak voor Glycine, hoewel ik er geen meer heb. Ik had een Quarz model maar die droeg vanwege de lange lug-to-lug maat iets te groot en "had to go"


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Tuna goedgekeurd*



Proenski said:


> Die Stuckx ziet er interessant uit! Ik heb sowieso een zwak voor horloges met een knipoog naar het verleden. Ik ben alleen bang (op basis van foto's die ik zie) dat ie wel erg fors op de pols is.
> 
> Ik heb een zwak voor Glycine, hoewel ik er geen meer heb. Ik had een Quarz model maar die droeg vanwege de lange lug-to-lug maat iets te groot en "had to go"


Hey Proenski,

48,7 mm L2L, 13mm hoog in het midden, en 42 mm breed is de Bull dacht ik, dus in principe zou dit moeten te doen zijn voor de smallere pols. Maar met die oplopende hoek zal het wel een horloge zijn dat groot draagt. We zullen zien.
Ik plan om max de 42mm-versie van de airman te nemen, eventueel kleiner (39mm). Toch bedankt om te vermelden. Dat is een aandachtspunt mocht ik online kopen en het horloge dus niet vooraf kunnen passen.


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Tuna goedgekeurd*

Beste horlogevrienden,

Na veel wikken en wegen toch maar besloten om nog eentje te laten gaan, enkele andere exemplaren staan ook op de tocht. Ik ben nu al weer verlekkerd op een Nosje in plaats van een Josje :-d maar ik probeer m'n impuls-aankoop-drang wat te bedwingen. Voor de rest twijfel ik nog altijd of de airman mij zal passen met die forse L2L maten, ach luxeproblemen zeker? Eerst maar eens The Bull van Stuckx afwachten...


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Service 7009*

Mijn eerste streefdoel voor 2016 is verwezenlijkt. De Seiko 7009 uit 1976 die m'n grootvader cadeau deed aan mijn vader in 1977 tijdens een ferrytrip naar het VK, heeft eindelijk z'n welverdiende en broodnodige service gekregen. Ik droeg het horloge heel spaarzaam de laatste jaren maar had al gemerkt dat het dieperik inging, dit oudje liep veel te snel de laatste tijd. Verdroogde olie en wat vies vanbinnen in het uurwerk zelf, en een wijzerplaat die wat patina krijgt, maar voor de rest niks stuk! Ongelooflijk toch die kwaliteit van indertijd en Seiko in het algemeen, ik was me al aan het voorbereiden op slecht nieuws maar dit was duidelijk niet nodig :-d.

Genoeg gepraat, ik laat jullie even meegenieten van wat servicebeelden:

























































Sinds vandaag terug om de pols |>


----------



## That-belgian-guy

*Re: Service 7009*

*Edit : misschien het verkeerde topic. Oeps*

Ik heb besloten on dit topic na een jaar weer in leven te brengen.

Ik wacht momenteel op een G Gerlach pzl 37 lós die hopelijk volgende woensdag aankomt.







G Gerlach horloges komen van een Pools horloge fanaat en horlogemaker die alles zelf ontwerpt en laat maken in polen op het mechanisme na. 
Het mechanisme is chinees, een Seagull ST1902 AAA grade. Seagull is wel erg gekend maar het blijft een risico. 
Maar het design is voor mij liefde op het eerste gezicht en bevat alle criteria die ik wil.

Lumen, double domed saffierglas, 100m waterdicht, mechanisch, chronograaf, piloot, veel details, leesbaarheid en geleverd met leder en Milanese meshbandje.






















Verder droom ik om ooit een omega speedmaster of een breitling te kopen als de portemonnee het ooit toelaat.


----------



## That-belgian-guy

*Re: Service 7009*

Hoeveel kost het trouwens om een horloge zo te reviseren? Leuk om daar eens foto's van te zien!


----------



## JohnGo

*Re: Service 7009*



That-belgian-guy said:


> *Edit : misschien het verkeerde topic. Oeps*
> 
> Ik heb besloten on dit topic na een jaar weer in leven te brengen.
> 
> Ik wacht momenteel op een G Gerlach pzl 37 lós die hopelijk volgende woensdag aankomt.
> View attachment 12156682
> 
> G Gerlach horloges komen van een Pools horloge fanaat en horlogemaker die alles zelf ontwerpt en laat maken in polen op het mechanisme na.
> Het mechanisme is chinees, een Seagull ST1902 AAA grade. Seagull is wel erg gekend maar het blijft een risico.
> Maar het design is voor mij liefde op het eerste gezicht en bevat alle criteria die ik wil.
> 
> Lumen, double domed saffierglas, 100m waterdicht, mechanisch, chronograaf, piloot, veel details, leesbaarheid en geleverd met leder en Milanese meshbandje.
> 
> View attachment 12156674
> 
> View attachment 12156690
> View attachment 12156698
> 
> 
> Verder droom ik om ooit een omega speedmaster of een breitling te kopen als de portemonnee het ooit toelaat.


Ha! Dat is leuk dat je dit topic wat nieuw leven inblaast. Ik heb dit topic een tijd geleden gestopt omdat er geen interactie was.
Ik zou me niet al te veel zorgen maken over een nieuw SeaGull binnenwerk. Al veel positiefs gelezen over G. Gerlach

Wat betreft je vraag tot servicekosten. Mijn horlogemaker zit in NL. Ik verzend mijn horloges verzekerd via PostNL naar hem op, en ze komen aangetekend via PostNL terug. Kost me max45 € aan servicekosten (controleren, demonteren, ultrasoon reinigen, opbouw, smeren, reguleren voor een gewoon driewijzer kaliber, chrono service is duurder) *en* als er niks stuk is. Ik vraag om foto's van de werkzaamheden en die krijg ik zonder probleem. Wat betreft onderdelen als er wat mis is moet je wat geluk hebben, het ene kaliber is al wat zeldzamer dan het andere. Daarbij komen dan nog zo'n 20,- verzendkosten weg en weer. Verzekerd, dat wel. Niet slecht als ik de prijs van de horlogemakers in mijn buurt (110+) voor een onderhoud zie vragen.


----------



## JohnGo

*Evolutie horlogedoos*

Enkele fotootjes van de laatste 2 jaar b-)

November 2015









Mei 2016









Februari 2017 Seiko only









Juni 2017 (er ontbreken er enkele op deze foto


----------

